# GWP and GSP ??



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

O.K. here it goes, I'm not trying to create a big controversy but I'm really very interested in hearing different opinions about the two breeds. I'm looking at getting a new pup in 2012 and would like to start doing some research now.
My experience has been with Shorthairs. I currently own a good 4 year old dog and my previous dog was a Shorthair who's life was cut very short.
I'm an avid bird hunter, chukar, pheasant, and currently quail since I'm temporarily located in Tucson, AZ. I'll be back in Davis County in 5 months.
Traits and expectations for my pups are as follows:
- Range: I don't want a dog that runs hundreds of yards out and never checks in. My current dog is really good about checking in and keeping track of where I'm at. I don't want a dog that runs out miles ahead. For chukar hunting 400 yards is reaching the edge of my comfortable zone. For Pheasant hunting I typically keep my dog within 100 yards, sometimes closer. It really depends on how the birds are reacting that day, if they are busting or holding tight.
- Water: Dog should have no problem with water retrieves.
- Thick cover: Dog must be willing to bust thick cover, ie cattails, frag mite, etc... My currenty pup has no fear of thick cover. He will tunnel through anything.
- Temperament: Must be good with people, especially children and other dogs.
- Drive: Must have strong prey/bird drive.
- Retrieving: Must be a natural retriever.
- Tracking: Must be able to develop good tracking skills. Put his nose on the ground and track down prey.

Thanks for any suggestions or in-site.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

are you hunting on horse back? 100 is well past my comfortable range regardless or what bird i am hunting. Both dogs have a very strong drive to hunt and are good with people. My shorthair is a very strong retriever but i will not let him retrieve in water when the temp gets lower then 45, however this is not really an issue for a a wirehair. 

However, the largest factor with any dog and how it hunts is you. The more you work with your dog regardless of the breed the better it will be.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with shootemup. Both are great breeds. If you do any cold weather waterfowl, the GSP isn't for you. Range can be corrected if you want. 400 yards is a long way to roam. If the birds are holding, then that aint so bad, but more often then not, they want out of dodge pretty quickly. Heck I'm pleased with 75-100 max range, even them those dang birds jump before I can get to them. 

I must say nice work on starting your research now. You have the ability to research dogs, kennels, and styles long before you take the plunge. Take your time and really get the dog that suits your needs. Once you find that breeder, get on the list early, and get pumped for a great pup. I can recommend several breeders of the DD/GWP in the area that produce nice dogs, and will likely have pups in 2012. Not real familiar with the GSP guys, but you may also want to research the local DK's (Deutsch-Kurzhaar) as well. (DK's are just the "pure" German variant of the GSP, kinda like the DD is the "pure" German GWP).

Good luck with your search.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> - Range: I don't want a dog that runs hundreds of yards out and never checks in. My current dog is really good about checking in and keeping track of where I'm at. I don't want a dog that runs out miles ahead. For chukar hunting 400 yards is reaching the edge of my comfortable zone. For Pheasant hunting I typically keep my dog within 100 yards, sometimes closer. It really depends on how the birds are reacting that day, if they are busting or holding tight.
> - Water: Dog should have no problem with water retrieves.
> - Thick cover: Dog must be willing to bust thick cover, ie cattails, frag mite, etc... My currenty pup has no fear of thick cover. He will tunnel through anything.
> - Temperament: Must be good with people, especially children and other dogs.
> ...


You just solved your own dilemma... What you're describing above is a GWP/DD. (BTW you left out natural backer and self training....) SOME shorthairs will do all those things, but not many. The breed has been watered down and "pointer poisoned" to death. God only knows what you'll get these days. To me there should be absolutely no question what breed you pick. The only question is what litter do you pick from?


----------



## bwood (Jan 5, 2011)

I used to worry more about range before I had a good dog that would stand the birds from a distance. The bigger problem is birds that run out from under the point by the time you get there. You aren't going to get those with a closer working dog either. Once you've had a very good dog you worry more about ruining the hunt by getting your limit too soon! As far as which one to get you have to pick your poison. That same coat that lets me hunt Jan. ducks really overheats the dog on early grouse/partridge. A good coated GWP with a neoprene vest is the best compromise IMHO.


----------



## Hellacious (Jan 13, 2011)

> Once you've had a very good dog you worry more about ruining the hunt by getting your limit too soon


I hear you brother & I agree. That would be my recomendation, go with a good Lab


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't overlook the poodle. A fine hunting breed for sure:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Does the poodle pluck them also or how does that work in that pic?


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i have seen some GSP's that would do all of what you wanted. The only thing about GSP's that i have seen is some love the water and some don't. If you went with a GSP just do some research and find a good line that has the strong retrieve in it. check out the parents and see them work and retrieve in water. that is my only gripe with shorthairs, there are some that love the water but not all of them do.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

I am with Tex on this one.
You have already discribed a GWP/DD
Those are all similair traits to what I look for in a dog and that is why I own DD's

www.coldwatercanyon.weebly.com


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Sprig Kennels said:


> i have seen some GSP's that would do all of what you wanted. The only thing about GSP's that i have seen is some love the water and some don't. If you went with a GSP just do some research and find a good line that has the strong retrieve in it. check out the parents and see them work and retrieve in water. that is my only gripe with shorthairs, there are some that love the water but not all of them do.


Yup...some do!























































:mrgreen:


----------

